

Ask HN: What can I to jump to high level rather climbing ladder step by step? - wannabeone

I am tired of being rotten in lower class and going step by step slowly for achieving financial success. After 6-7 years tired of being Sr. Developer. 
I also want to enjoy life. Travel to Europe, South Asia , party sometime but neither finances nor my mental block allow me to do so.<p>Starting a startup and then enjoying is just out of question at this point.<p>I&#x27;m not graduate of MIT,Stanford, Harvard or any Ivy League. Sports, what&#x27;s that really ?
Technically, good. Business knowledge is limited.<p>What can one do to jump through hoops and just reach next level to achieve wealth of at least $1 million to $2 million in next three years or so ?<p>PS - In US but not citizen.
======
t-rav
Success is all about consistency in setting and achieving goals. Take some
time each evening to read, research and practice improving your skills in both
tech and business. It may or may not yield the financial reward you are
looking for, but it will yield greater personal satisfaction.

The only thing stopping you from achieving your goals is you. There is no
magic formula, only hard work and perseverance.

------
andrewchambers
You can't really reasonably expect people to tell you a solution that will
work.

My advice to you is that you don't need to be rich to enjoy yourself and
travel, but you need to make other sacrifices.

------
paulhauggis
your only option is to start a company. Nobody is going to pay you that kind
of money as a senior developer, unless you are really specialized.

